# Ever Heard of Neuticles? Make your gelding a stud-a-like!*mature*



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

There is this.........interesting product called Neuticles.
Apparently they make people feel better about having their pets nuetered because they still have the studly look. They come for horses, cats, dogs, and apparently......bulls. 
Neuticles.com

Anyway, last night, on a *very* interesting thread that got off topic. me and my fellow Boobicle members came up with Boobicles and Uddericles. I am Queen Boobicle. charlicata is Princess Boobicle.Honeysuga is 
Lady Boobicle l ,PaintsPWN is Lady Boobicle ll, and Indyhorse is Lady Boobicle lll . It is out group for fun,lol.

Anyway, because we had SO much fun on Neuticle Night *coughcough*(last night), me and my Royal Followers have decided to post a thread on your opinions on Neuticles and our spin-offs. Here is some phtoshoped pictures *gladly* made by PaintsPWN.
Neuticles and Boobicles:










Uddericles are just udder implants, lol.
Anyone want some popsicles? (couldn't help myself there,lol XD)

BTW, have a look at mine and my royal followers' signatures! 











This is not meant to be totally inappropriate, and we are all horse people, so it kinda works, lol!
This is meant to be fun and.....interesting, so NO VIOLENCE!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think this is purely a product of *over humanizing* animals. They don't give a poop that their nutters are gone. I am surprised they don't try to chew the things off, and honestly, call me immature if you like, I think animals look more aesthetically pleasing to me w/o their danglies... Hiro had his cut off and has never seemd to care one little bit, the same with Tomahawk and every other male animal I have owned...

Some people are just weird...


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG THIS IS HILARIOUS!!!! i love how the first picture... is well an actuall stud... and now lol he has BOOBICLES! this sooo made my day!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I would never do that to my pets. I actually hate the "natural" look, I'd rather them be gone. Whenever I see a non-neutered dog I nudge my fiance and go, "eww babe look, they're huge, eww". So it's probably for the best if they're gone..


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Well.......... wouldn't it be weird at shows? HORSE shows? Example(from other thread) :
** Showing in under 18 class(no studs)
Judge: THAT is NOT a gelding!
Person: Yes it is!
Judge: It looks like a stud to me!
Person: They're fake!
Judge: Define fake....


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

That i do believe would be so embarassing lol. I love your sig btw lol! too funny


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey. Credit where credit is due. I want my propz for starting the neuticles thing, and I'm claiming copyright infringement on the "define fake" joke. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Could I just get a Ohio Mountain Jumping Association Hat please? After the shave my husband gave our Golden Retriever I'm not sure any amount of neuticles could help.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AppysForLife said:


> That i do believe would be so embarrassing lol.



Ever hear of the story of George the race horse?

Well George was a well bred racehorse and his owner kept putting him in races but he never won, was always in the rear.

So George's owner come to him and says " George if you don't win tomorrow's race it is off to the vet for surgery for you. No more looking at the ladies for you". 

"boss" says George "no problem, I will win".

So the horses are lined up for the race and in the end George is in the rear. So George's owner takes him to the vet and off goes the manhood.

A few weeks later George's owner asks George how he feels and George replies " boss I have no interest in the girls anymore".

So George's owner puts him in the next available race and sits in the stadium to see the result.

The gate opens and there was a huge cloud of dust and legs and bodies and when it all clears up George's owner runs to him and asks what happened.

" boss I was all ready to go and the gate opened and someone yelled *THEY ARE OFF*, I got so embarrassed that I crossed my legs".


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG Spyder! I just died laughing LOL!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Heck, if it convinces people to castrate their pets, then I'm all for it! 

Of course, the animals really don't care that kind of thing. It's for all those nutty animal owners!

And, Spyder, that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Could I just get a Ohio Mountain Jumping Association Hat please? After the shave my husband gave our Golden Retriever I'm not sure any amount of neuticles could help.


Oh,my. I remember that. Where is kevin?



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Hey, hey, hey. Credit where credit is due. I want my propz for starting the neuticles thing, and I'm claiming copyright infringement on the "define fake" joke. :lol:


Alright, alright! Would you like to be either Lady Boobicle or Queen Nueticle? Sorry, but I'm also Princess Neuticle. 
hehehe


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I am guessing that one of the main (but unadvertised) uses of neuticals in stallions and bulls and show dogs is to create the illusion of, um, bilateral symmetry, if the stallion/bull/dog was not so blessed by nature :wink:


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I want to be Lady Neuticle!! Haha. And Eastowest...does it really matter when you're showing? I mean unless it's a halter stud/bull. And then wouldn't you have to cut one out to make a fake one to match the other one. So it would effectively sterilize them anyways right? I mean, personally if I was a racehorse or jumper or dressage horse or basically any kind of competition horse I wouldn't want "parts" because they could get in the way, get caught, rubbed wrong, etc. But then again I'm not a stud nor do I even come close to having those "parts" so I might be totally off base here lol.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I need a title too!!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Well thunderhooves, I informed my husband of my new royalty status. At the same time, I told him that he had to fully support my status by getting a full set of both neuticles and boobicles. You should have seen his face...it was PRICELESS!!!!!! Of course I can't repeat what he said afterwards ...teeheehee. 

Then without saying anything to my little sister about this whole thing, she sends me a picture text yesterday while riding Rosie in the ring. I was laughing so hard that I actually had to get off of her. IT had eyes and a smile!!! I had to tie Rosie to the post and run inside I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Let's not forget Truck Nutz. For the man who wants to make sure everyone knows his truck is 'macho'.

Bulls BallsBig Boy Nuts&#153Truck Nuts&#153Your Nutz&#153 Truck Balls&#153Truck Nutz&#153Bike Nutz&#153


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> And Eastowest...does it really matter when you're showing? I mean unless it's a halter stud/bull. And then wouldn't you have to cut one out to make a fake one to match the other one. _​ 
Ahahahaha I should have been more blunt! What I meant by achieving "bliateral symmetry" was if a stallion or bull or dog was a monorchid-- as in, one testicle not down in the scrotum-- inserting a neutical would create the illusion that he had both. (and it can be done without sterilizing the male.) For showing in some breeds its mandatory that a mature male have both testicles visible/palpable in the scrotum, or he is disqualified or faulted heavily.

For breeding, there is believed to be a hereditary component to cryptorchidism and monorchidism, so many people avoid breeding to a stallion which only has one down (who wants to pay for abdominal surgery to geld a colt? Not me.)

Sorry for the confusion.....


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

But, you could still run in to the problem that the guy had with the show dog. Only one had dropped, so he had one put in. When the judge checked him at the show, he had 3!!! How do you explain that one to a judge?

Judge: "Your dog is malformed."
Owner: "No he's not."
Judge: "But he has 3 tesitcles."
Owner: "Well judge...let me explain..."

Wonder if that one would win the show?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

My Beau said:


> I need a title too!!!


Would you like to be Lady Boobicle llll ? A royal lady-in-waiting?
Alas, unless Macabre accept the Queen Nueticle status, I can control who is a Lady in the Neuticle club! Of course, I am still full time Queen Boobicle, and am eagerly anticipating handing off the Neuticle club to a new Queen. So i guess I am Regent for the Neuticle group. And Princess. Anyoen wanna be queen unless Macabre accepts? XD
It took so much to type that with a straight face *dies laughing*


NittanyEquestrian said:


> *I want to be Lady Neuticle!!* Haha. And Eastowest...does it really matter when you're showing? I mean unless it's a halter stud/bull. And then wouldn't you have to cut one out to make a fake one to match the other one. So it would effectively sterilize them anyways right? I mean, personally if I was a racehorse or jumper or dressage horse or basically any kind of competition horse I wouldn't want "parts" because they could get in the way, get caught, rubbed wrong, etc. But then again I'm not a stud nor do I even come close to having those "parts" so I might be totally off base here lol.


Lady NEUTICLE or Lady BOOBICLE? lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i could relinquish my title of Lady Boobicle 1 and take Queen Neutical!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> i could relinquish my title of Lady Boobicle 1 and take Queen Neutical!


Or you could be both!
Though, the Boobicle club has a purpose-promoting fun. I'm not usre about the Neuticle one..........


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I could make it just as fun and purposeful and recruit my OWN entourage... We will be opposing kingdoms.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Well I could make it just as fun and purposeful and recruit my OWN entourage... We will be opposing kingdoms.


I'd hate to lose you... Plus I am already princess Neuticle,lol.
I will have to see...... XD


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Let's not forget Truck Nutz. For the man who wants to make sure everyone knows his truck is 'macho'.
> 
> Bulls BallsBig Boy Nuts&#153Truck Nuts&#153Your Nutz&#153 Truck Balls&#153Truck Nutz&#153Bike Nutz&#153


 



Buahahaha! I remember seeing these at a tack shop in the stockyards at OKC! They called them "Deez Nutz"

So my 17yo brother picks up a pair and puts them "down there" and says, "How bout deez nutz?" LOL, a little old man didn't know what to think, he had to walk away! That would crack me up to know that my gelding had a freakin' fake pair. That's worse than having butt implants... lol


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i think neuticles were made to make men feel better about neuturing their pets.
because, no man could bare to part with his umm... lol and i think they feel their male pets will miss their parts terribly if theydont get neuticles too.

i personally prefer my male pets to be "part free". i have a hard enough time explaining to children at the barn what "it" is when my gelding is "hanging out"

(we have mostly mares)


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

also, to add, i work at a petstore and i hate when people bring their intact male dogs in. personally, id rather not see 'em dangling


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

omg this thread is too much, has me rolling!! My fiance is disturbed that my favorite thing in the whole world is neutering things. I have been known to round up all the male cats at the barn, neuter them and turn them back out when they're recovered. I HATE when they mark their territory so off those little "tumors" have to come!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Pfft...LOL...Love this thread.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

This is awesome! Bookmarked!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> omg this thread is too much, has me rolling!! My fiance is disturbed that my favorite thing in the whole world is neutering things. I have been known to round up all the male cats at the barn, neuter them and turn them back out when they're recovered. I HATE when they mark their territory so off those little "tumors" have to come!


that's quite a....... mind if I call it a "passion"? Wanna come down here and neuter some? Even though I don't know any.... but still!
So..... would YOU use neuticles?
Do you think if I put Boobicles into a male cat that's not neutered, he would relinquish his manly habits?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Omg Thunder...transgender cats is just too much for me. I think they would be confused and mad and probably mark more often just to prove that they need to keep their "tumors" as Tealamutt called them. This whole thing is ridiculous and I love it!


----------

